# where to settle



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

If and when we are granted a visa my wife is looking at the northwest territoies or the yukon to settle, we have researched both areas but we can allwrite a good story, any one give me a bit more insight jobs housing, any problems.
Mywife is a nurse practicioner so any insight would be a great help 
Regards


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

patient man said:


> If and when we are granted a visa my wife is looking at the northwest territoies or the yukon to settle, we have researched both areas but we can allwrite a good story, any one give me a bit more insight jobs housing, any problems.
> Mywife is a nurse practicioner so any insight would be a great help
> Regards


IMO your wife being a nurse practitioner should not have difficulty finding employment in Canada (NWT and/or Yukon). I'm sure you realize both these huge areas are much removed from the Canadian mainstream. Severe, very long winters are the norm but people do live there and many are very content (would not live elsewhere). These are remote, sparsely populated areas of Canada.
Northwest Territories Canada Information
Yukon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Why does your wife desire to go there?


----------

